# Sweden,



## gohcan (May 31, 2004)

I have no words.  :eek2:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, yeah the camels
























the west coast, Bohuslän


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

People on the beach!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

azzurri.chris said:


> Palm trees in Sweden? Now that's fucked up!


I think the same but there are indeed a lot imported - not only in Sweden but also in Denmark, England - and especially Ireland. It's just to prove how "mild" the north atlantic currant clime is


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

> People on the beach!!!!


yeah when the weather is nice people often do go to the beach, never experienced that?


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*some castles * 








the castle of Kalmar
















örebro castle
















Gripsholm castle
















Läckö castle
















Vadstena Castle
















Uppsala castle








skokloster castle
















Drottningholm castle/palace
































trollenäs castle








Björnstrop "castle", a cute one
























trolleholm castle


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wowwwwwwwww nice Ringil, very beautiful!!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great pictures. A thread like this makes me realise how beautiful this country really is. And that comes from a swede living there. Sometimes you dont see the beauty of your own place untill someone points it out to you.
 

I´ll add a couple of new pix.























































1897 world expo in Stockholm.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate - especially the palm ones 



Renkinjutsushi said:


> Really nice of you to share your pics with us ringil.


 Hey girl.. your back! :happy:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Beatiful pics 

Although I have to say that the "I wish we had a Mediterranean climate" pics (palm trees, camels) are pathetic.


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> Beatiful pics
> 
> Although I have to say that the "I wish we had a Mediterranean climate" pics (palm trees, camels) are pathetic.


Hahaha you got that right:lol: . But i think it might be understandable considering the extremely long and dark winters. Humans arent made for that kind of climatehno:, no wonder people get depressed. I am guessing thats why most of the pics are taken in the summer:cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ The winters aren´t that depressive. Because the cold winters our houses are better isolated and heated and therefore the temperature indoors is far higher. If someone thinks people in the Nordic countries are sleeping with bottles of warm water in their beds I can asure you that is not true 

I belive houses in cnetral Europe are way colder than in Northern Europe.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Sweden. I have been there 3 times and I really feel like going back after having seen these awesome pics. 
And these palmtrees...in my experience, summers in Sweden are very warm and mostly dry (better than in the NL wich is more to the south!). 
It shows how little we know from many countries as a lot of people think Sweden is only snow. On the other side I have seen pics from Morocco, Australia, Venezuela etc with pics of snowy mountains! The world is so diverse!


----------



## stockholm_city (Sep 13, 2005)

The pictures is just incredeble:cheers: 
Sweden is a very beautyful country, in it's own way. Like China is incredeble with their high mountains and high populated cities.
The Swedish beauty come from it's length. In the northern parts of Sweden it's only grows coniferous forest and mountains. It's long ways betwen the villages and the most of the people lives close to the nature.
In middle Sweden (Svealand and north Götaland) it's grows mixed forest, and it's mixed with high mountains and low mountains and it's surrounded with a lot of Islands.
In the most southern part of Sweden (Skåne~Scania) It's a lot of fields and the villages is pritty close to eachother.

Abouth the palms:
In Trelleborg Municipality they have set up a landmark to be the most southern municipality of Sweden, so they put out palms in the spring, and take them back in to a greenhouse on the autum.
I don't know so mutch about the palms in Scanör, but i guess it's pritty mutch the same with their palms.


----------



## stockholm_city (Sep 13, 2005)

Some city skylines of Sweden


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh man didnt expect this old thread to come alive :lol: 

@Mr.D: sadly no  check the the date

@SP: The winters up north are dark and depressing, maybe not to you vodka-lovers up there but to the rest of us it is. The palm trees work as reminders on how diverse the climate of Sweden (& Scandinavia) is.

@grachtengordeldier: i wouldn't say very warm but it can get rather hot, but it never stays for long, especially not up north 

@Stockholm_city: That's right, Trelleborg county is cheating, but the rest aren't. In fact it has become very popular especially in Scania, to have a few "exotics" in the garden or to make a "wannabe mediterranean/tropics". Especially now when all the furs planted in the 60-70s died thanks to Gudrun,Per and the rest


----------



## stockholm_city (Sep 13, 2005)

Ringil: Is this a picture of Sandhamn? I can by some crazy thought recognize that village:lol:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ It looks more like västkusten to me.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

stockholm_city said:


> Ringil: Is this a picture of Sandhamn? I can by some crazy thought recognize that village:lol:


As SB said, its the west coast, in Bohuslän. Sandhamn wouldn't be a good name for that rocky island


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Ringil said:


> @SP: The winters up north are dark and depressing, maybe not to you *vodka-lovers* up there but to the rest of us it is.


Just like all Swedes are gays or cowards, eh? 

You are just jealous because Finnish beer (and other alcoholic drinks) taste 10X better than Swedish ones.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Were nice pictures of a lovely country...! Skærgården (don't know what it's called in swedish or english) is so nice 



SuomiPoika said:


> You are just jealous because Finnish beer (and other alcoholic drinks) taste 10X better than Swedish ones.


Are you talking about this poison:nuts: :


----------



## Balth (Jul 21, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> Skærgården (don't know what it's called in swedish or english) is so nice


Skärgården, the archipelago.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Oelanddk said:


> Were nice pictures of a lovely country...! Skærgården (don't know what it's called in swedish or english) is so nice
> 
> Are you talking about this poison:nuts: :


WTF!!! - LK is one of the best beers in the whole wide world :cheers:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> Just like all Swedes are gays or cowards, eh?


If you don't have anything good to come with, then please leave 



SuomiPoika said:


> You are just jealous because Finnish beer (and other alcoholic drinks) taste 10X better than Swedish ones.


:lol: 

You are free to make your own Finnish beer thread anytime but this isn't the place for it. Thank you 


Oelanddk: The archipelago is beautiful indeed, especially like the Göteborg archipelago (Bohuslän)


----------



## stockholm_city (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't you like Stockholm archipelago mate?
Like Värmdö, Vaxholm and Gustavsberg (A heaven of tolilets)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Ringil said:


> If you don't have anything good to come with, then please leave


Look who´s talking :lol:


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

the archipelago sucks.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

stockholm_city said:


> Don't you like Stockholm archipelago mate?
> Like Värmdö, Vaxholm and Gustavsberg (A heaven of tolilets)


its nice, but as an old west coaster I still prefere the west coast


----------



## stockholm_city (Sep 13, 2005)

ilcapo said:


> the archipelago sucks.


If you live there, I can agree^^


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Ringil said:


> The palm trees work as reminders on how diverse the climate of Sweden (& Scandinavia) is.


but stockholm_city said those palm trees will be taken into warmhouse in automn.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

tiger said:


> but stockholm_city said those palm trees will be taken into warmhouse in automn.


the county's palm trees in Trelleborg yes but not elsewhere


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Pitty, i didn't see this thread earlier.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

How can palm trees bear swedish winters ???


photo deleted


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> How can palm trees bear swedish winters ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the World is unpredictable.


----------



## Stansfield (Jun 14, 2009)

This post can be deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Sweden


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Jag älskar naturen i Sverige.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures, Stansfiled! I, myself, have spent some time in Bohuslän one summer and loved that place.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

dj4life said:


> Amazing pictures, Stansfiled! I, myself, have spent some time in Bohuslän one summer and loved that place.


It truly "rocks"! :righton:
Wonderful pics! :cheers1:
It´s nice that it (the west) differs from the Stockholm archipelago (the east) and Skåne (the south) have their own look, nature and feel.

Sweden is a Waterworld!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> It truly "rocks"! :righton:
> Wonderful pics! :cheers1:
> It´s nice that it (the west) differs from the Stockholm archipelago (the east) and Skåne (the south) have their own look, nature and feel.
> 
> Sweden is a Waterworld!


Yes, Sweden is diverse (from white sandy beaches in the south to mountains and waterfals in then north), however the one has to travel quite much to see the change.


----------

